# Upcoming Albums



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 29, 2008)

What are you guys looking forward to?

I'm eagerly waiting for both _Death Magnetic_ and _The Crucible of Man: Something Wicked Part II_, and from the singles released they both sound promising.

Oh, and both are going to be released in the same week. Go me~


----------



## Morbid (Aug 29, 2008)

Definitely looking forward to Morbid Angel's upcoming album, was disappointed when they said it was unlikely to be finished in time for a release this year but I'm sure it'll be worth the wait. The new Cannibal Corpse album most likely will be released before the end of this year which judging by their past couple of albums should be pretty awesome. From the one track Golddust uploaded so far on their MySpace the new Gallows album looks set to be even more mental than the last one, definitely going to be buying that.

Then there's a couple of albums I'm not expecting to be brilliant but will be checking out anyway hahaa. Metallica's Death Magnetic looks set to be better than anything they've released for ages, but that's not saying much tbh, could be interesting anyway. Cradle of Filth's Godspeed On The Devil's Thunder is coming out soon as well, which might be worth a look even though they haven't released anything decent for about eight years. The one track I've heard from it so far (Tragic Kingdom) seems quite promising, bit more like their older stuff, so if the rest of the album follows that line it could actually be quite good.

Obviously if any of my other favourite bands put anything out I'll be checking that out, but I dunno what they have scheduled really, I think Suffocation are working on a new album but not sure when that'll be released.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 29, 2008)

new anathema and wintersun and iced earth indeed


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

Battlelore's _The Last Alliance_.


----------



## Fireworks (Aug 29, 2008)

new Rammstein/Muse/Wintersun/Metallica/Keane/Oasis are all I can think of at the moment

however, Wintersun have delayed their new album's release date yet again, and this time they're not even mentioning a release date anymore to not disappoint anyone again, if that's even possible now; I'm still looking very forward to it though, but it better be like the best album ever

edit: oh and new Pain album


----------

